# Marble Tricolor plakats



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

Oh my! day two of these two together and look what weve got! 

time to get busy!
Mom got a little torn up but her body is fine and its just the top fin, and shes eating well!

Dad









Mom


















and boom! the nest 








Ignore the filter, its off and coming out as soon as i go to remove dad


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, they are beautiful! I'm really excited to see the fry!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see how the fry turn out! Beautiful pair!


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

updates, dad is taking care of the fry very well! picking up everyone so far!
I can easily count at least 20+ that are able to swim their way back to the top!

The only issue ive seen so far is the dad throws the babies to the surface so roughly, he knocks a few of them down lol. of course he goes to pick them all back up again.

So cute!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

caught dad snacking on the fry today, decided that was rather not what I wanted and removed him and gave him proper food....

still see at least 10-20 fry scooting about


----------

